# help me id this mbuna



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

here is a side/back shot, probably the best one i've taken.










I purchased these fish as a trio of "Jalo Reef", all were brought at 1-1.5" and now they are gettin bigger and i just don't see "jalo reef".










here is two of them togather. Due to my current stocklist these fish never really color up.










and the smallest of the 3 at the bottom of the picture.










any help?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A Jalo Afra who is that blue should show at leasty some sign of a yellowish-reddish dorsal.

Could be a mix of Cynotilapia types.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely not pure Jalo Reef, if they are Jalo Reef at all. From day 1, they have a hint of yellow in the dorsal; by 1" they have a very obvious yellow dorsal.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies, im thinking some kind of mix of Cynotilapia myself. i don't find nothing wrong with the fish, but i don't want hybrids. Finding a good home for them will be my next task.


----------



## suntim19 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'll echo the mix of Cynotilapia types idea.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

hello all, im back for another opinion on this same fish. I just added a trio of cobue afras, and this particular fish has been coloring up real well, and trying to show his dominace. He is the only fish harrasing the male cobue and he is twice his size.

looking at this picture and browsing the profiles it kind of looks like the Cynotilapia sp. "Chinyankwazi". Just a thought, what do you all think?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope, not a Chinyankwazi.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

The very last photo looks like a fuellborni to me.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ look much, much different (a distinct feature of _Labeotropheus_ is the nose).


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef ?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope. Here's a shot of _C._ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef that I took last night underwater...









It is probably a _Ps. pulpican_.


----------

